# Pulling eggs



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello!

My R. Imitator pair laid two eggs in a film canister yesterday! If I were to pull the eggs would it be best to take the film canister out of the cage because there is no way that I could get the eggs out of the film canister? If I did that should I set the film canister inside a container with a bit of water?

What would be best?

Thank you for taking a look at this and the help

Joe


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your choice if you leave it mom and dad will take care of it. If you remove it then you can care for them keep in mind they are canibalistic so you cant keep them together after they hatch out might want to get some tadpole tea ready. I personally dont submerge mine but allow water to touch the eggs while in the film canister. 
-scotty


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

scottydo said:


> Your choice if you leave it mom and dad will take care of it. If you remove it then you can care for them keep in mind they are canibalistic so you cant keep them together after they hatch out might want to get some tadpole tea ready. I personally dont submerge mine but allow water to touch the eggs while in the film canister.
> -scotty


I want to leave them with the parents too! Would it be bad to pull one clutch then leave one then pull one? I better get some then... is there anywhere in specific that I should buy the leaves from? Is the tadpole tea crucial to have? Okay, so maybe like enough water to go half way up the eggs?

Thank you!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

there are lots of different ways to make tadpole water. if you use the search function you can get many different ideas from people. I just put a piece of almond or magnolia leaf in the water, along with java moss for the tad to feed on, and then feed them weekly.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

lincolnrailers said:


> there are lots of different ways to make tadpole water. if you use the search function you can get many different ideas from people. I just put a piece of almond or magnolia leaf in the water, along with java moss for the tad to feed on, and then feed them weekly.


Do most leaves work, or are there only specific leaves you should use. I will check that out... thank you! Is it find to leave the leaf in the water or should you drain the water so there are no objects in it? or is it just preference? I should just feed them once a week? Thank you for all the help and info.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

djgard22 said:


> Do most leaves work, or are there only specific leaves you should use. I will check that out... thank you! Is it find to leave the leaf in the water or should you drain the water so there are no objects in it? or is it just preference? I should just feed them once a week? Thank you for all the help and info.


There are several different leaves you can use. I use Indian Almond because of the high amount of tannins it adds to the water, but you can also use oak or magnolia. Just be careful if you decide to use "wild" leaves that you collect yourself. Make sure there have been no pesticides, etc around them. They should also be boiled and baked before use.

It's perfectly fine to leave the leaf in the water. This will continue to add tannins, provide cover for the tad, and also be used as a food source.

Everyone differs on feeding. Mine have been doing fine being fed about once a week. I try to give them a varied diet of tadpole bites coated with sera micron, fish flakes, and a few fruit flies.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

I have yet to lose a tadpole to my imitators, so here is what I do that works flawlessly for me: Let the parents transport the tad into the film canister. Wait a couple weeks. These days are crucial for the tadpole, and the egg that the female lays has nutrients you simply cannot recreate with tad bites and such. The protein in the eggs makes the tadpole stronger, bigger, and will help the tad morph out much faster than pulling and raising eggs artificially as you discover them. 

I remove the two-week old tads from the tank and put them INDIVIDUALLY in their own tad cups filled half-way with pure spring water. I don't fool around with "tad tea," I place oak leaves in the cup, let them sink, and voila - tannins are released.

For feeding, I do tadpole bites, superpig, and sera micron. No problems while I used them. Once they pop their front legs I'll move them to the morph tank, which is essentially a shoebox with sphag on one side and spring water on the other. With a ton of oak leaves, and tons of springtails.

Hope this helps,

Will


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the help. I think I am going to pull this clutch because I would like to watch the whole process, but then I will probably leave the future clutches!

This might seem like a stupid question, but should the film canisters be filled with tadpole tea or just water?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

djgard22 said:


> Thank you for all the help. I think I am going to pull this clutch because I would like to watch the whole process, but then I will probably leave the future clutches!
> 
> This might seem like a stupid question, but should the film canisters be filled with tadpole tea or just water?


Yep that is what I did for a while.

As far as your question goes, just water. Your automated/manual misting will fill the canisters with water, so you don't really need to pay attention to the water level and "top it off" really at all. In the Amazon it is rain that keeps leaves and axils full too .

The tad tea people use simply release tannins, which are great for the tads, but the natural process of a female laying nutrient-rich eggs for the tads are all they could ever need.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much will! Is there any point during the time that the parents raise them that is best to take them out? Once they are juveniles?

The 2 eggs that I pulled from the cage around a week ago are still in the film canister in a little jar with a closed lid to keep the humidity in? Do you think that's fine?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

That's fine. I use plastic containers left over from Joshsfrogs' springtail cultures. put a moist paper towl on the bottom. Anything that will keep the humidity up.

I prefer to get any froglets raised by the parents out asap, if you can catch them. I have had a couple occassions where I simply CANNOT get the little guys out of the parent's tank, they hide so well in the leaf litter that I find myself tearing the tank apart looking for them. That is why I always pull after a couple weeks .


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

§lipperhead said:


> That's fine. I use plastic containers left over from Joshsfrogs' springtail cultures. put a moist paper towl on the bottom. Anything that will keep the humidity up.
> 
> I prefer to get any froglets raised by the parents out asap, if you can catch them. I have had a couple occassions where I simply CANNOT get the little guys out of the parent's tank, they hide so well in the leaf litter that I find myself tearing the tank apart looking for them. That is why I always pull after a couple weeks .


Yah! That's what I have been doing with the moist paper towel. What if I am not there when they break out of the egg? What do you suggest?

I can't wait to watch the parents raise them! These are the first eggs I have ever had!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Are these in a petri dish? I just add spring water and they swim freely around the dish when they break out. If they are in a film can, I put that onto a petri dish, fill it with water so the water level is not drowning the eggs, and they break out and swim freely when the time comes.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Please keep us posted. My imis laid their first batch and maybe? one of them will make it. I am not counting on it, but at least I know I have a pair in the tank. Good luck and takes lots of pics!!!


----------

